# Mr. Darwin, you are correct.



## stringmusic (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is some quotes from one of the greatest atheistic prophets of all time, some of the same things I see argued in here alot.


"I am quite conscious that my speculations run quite beyond the bounds of true science."    - From a letter to Asa Gray, Harvard biology professor, cited in Charles Darwin and the Problem of Creation,


* "Can we believe that natural selection could produce, on the one hand, an organ of trifling importance, such as the tail of a giraffe, which serves as a fly-flapper, and, on the other hand, an organ so wonderful as the eye?"*
My favorite

"To suppose that the eye with all its inimitable contrivances for adjusting the focus to different distances, for admitting different amounts of light, and for the correction of spherical and chromatic aberration, could have been formed by natural selection, seems, I freely confess, absurd in the highest degree."

"If the philosophical extensions are made from my naturalistic assumptions, the possibility of the future is nothing short of unbridled violence" Charles Darwin

Seems some on here feel a little stronger about atheism and what goes along with it than Mr. Darwin did.  If anyone  would like to read more....

http://www.overcomeproblems.com/darwin.htm


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 19, 2011)

If you think about it, you've posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 19, 2011)

Irreducible complexity... I think that has been pretty well covered much to the theists chagrin since Darwin's time. We've learned so much more since the 19th century. It turns out that on this point Darwin's theory was more correct than even he suspected.


----------



## pnome (Jan 20, 2011)

Darwin could have sworn up and down on his deathbed that Evolution was wrong.  He could have taken out ads in the newspapers proclaiming that he no longer believed it.

None of that would make it any less true. (see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_authority)


----------

